# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  دلیل ریستارت کردن چیست ؟

## Dr.Bronx

سلام دوستان ؛

قطعا براتون پیش اومده نرم افزاری رو نصب کردید و بعد از نصب اون نرم افزار پیغام داده که باید سیستم رو ریستارت کنید تا نصب برنامه کامل بشه .

منظورم این صفحه است .



اما چرا ؟

کسانی که سیستم های ضعیفی دارند و طول میکشه سیستم مجددا راه اندازی بشه خیلی با این موضوع مشکل دارند چون وقت زیادی رو از اونها میگیره . 

خوب لااقل اگر دلیل اون رو بدونیم شاید بد نباشه .

معمولا دلیل ریستارت شدن ها این هست که فایل های در حال اجرا بتونن حذف بشن یا کامپوننت هایی که جدیدا کپی شدند رجیستر بشند .

خوب بیاید برنامه Kaspersky رو در نظر بگیریم . بعد از نصب چنین پیغامی رو میده .



واقعا چرا باید ریستارت بشه .

در اینجا نرم افزاری رو معرفی میکنم که به ما دلیل ریستارت شدن رو توضیح میده 
تصویر زیر رو در مورد نرم افزار kaspersky ببینید .


نام این نرم افزار هست : Why Reboot

میبینید که در تصویر بالا بعد از ریستارت قرار هست 3 تا فایل از پوشه TEMP پاک بشند .

میتونیم دستور بدیم اون رو نادیده بگیره و سیستم به کار خودش ادامه بده .

این نرم افزار رو میتونید از لینک زیر *با حجم 53 کیلوبایت* دانلود کنید .




موفق باشید ./

----------


## Mahmood_M

ممنون ، خیلی نرم افزار جالبیه ، ایدش خیلی جالبه ... !
البته قسمت دانلود سایت به نظر میرسه کمی مشکل داشته باشه ، اگر ممکنه یه جای دیگه دیگه هم آپلود کن ، ممنون ...

----------


## Dr.Bronx

این هم لینک دانلود Persiangig خدمت شما ؛

http://mrs-media.persiangig.com/WhyReboot-1.0.1.537.zip

موفق و موید باشید ./

----------

